# Laysoft horse bedding?



## RJ W (20 August 2014)

Does anyone use laysoft? what do you think of it if you do? pros and cons please.

I use unbranded shavings right now at 8.50 a bale and just seen laysoft available at 6.50 so would be great if they were good! 

Would need to be good for messy horses as i have one horse that makes his bed look like a bombs hit it! 

Used it at an away show last year but I was in my own little world and didn't pay much attention to the bedding (must admit my mum did the mucking out whilst i was running around like a mad person)!!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## RJ W (21 August 2014)

anyone?


----------



## Bede (21 August 2014)

I have, for a very wet, messy horse.

It worked very well for him.
It sticks to the droppings so they are easy to pick up , and the wet bits form good solid clumps
 and are easy to deal with too.
The wet  didn't get under the rubber mats either; it always had with shavings.
I skipped out daily and did the wet bits twice a week


----------



## Fides (21 August 2014)

Love the stuff. I've found if I take the poo off the top and leave the wet for a few days. Then I scrape back the clean leaving clumps of wet which come out easily. I find I waste less this way as if you take the wet out every day it gets mixed in with the clean. They say to soak it but I don't bother as it is fine without. I've found that it is better with the bed a bit deeper than you would think. The best thing about it is that as it is heavy if you 'bounce' the fork all of the bedding falls through leaving just poo. There really is very little wastage


----------



## loz9 (23 August 2014)

Love it!! I have just switched over from snowflake softchip as it was cheaper, but it is definitely the same quality. At the moment I have 4 (very clean) horses on it & another clean horse on shavings (deep lami bed) & can safely say the laysoft is so much easier to muck out than the shavings.
I leave the wet in for a week & will take out about 1wheelbarrow per horse. They are in for 6-8hrs per day at the moment, but when in overnight is about 1.5-2barrows per week.
Sorry no help on the messy horse front, I'm unbelievably lucky to have clean horses


----------



## hayinamanger (23 August 2014)

I tried a pallet load a few years ago.  I was surprised how dusty it was and a bale didn't seem to go very far.  There was quite a lot of metal debris in it (it's made from crushed pallets) and when I found a 1" pallet nail I sent it back.


----------



## Fides (23 August 2014)

hayinamanger said:



			I tried a pallet load a few years ago.  I was surprised how dusty it was and a bale didn't seem to go very far.  There was quite a lot of metal debris in it (it's made from crushed pallets) and when I found a 1" pallet nail I sent it back.
		
Click to expand...

I've been using it for 3 years and never found any debris in it and never found it to be dusty either. Shame about you experiences


----------



## Nugget La Poneh (23 August 2014)

I much, much prefer easibed - bigger bales and completely dust free. Laysoft was still too dusty, and 'shredded' rather than chipped.


----------



## RJ W (30 August 2014)

Thanks everyone, Ive got some coming today and I'm going to give it a go! I have one beautifully clean horse and then the other two are just disgusting and take me a could 20 mins to muck out each day so hoping this might do the trick! Heard there was a problem with dust and debris a while back but I'm under the impression the company have now improved on this! Anyway I will see how this goes and if not keep searching! No one supplies easibed locally to me so fingers crossed laysoft will work a treat!


----------



## trottingon (2 September 2014)

Laysoft is my favourite bedding overall, but unfortunately there are no suppliers locally to me and I have no storage for a pallet at a time, so I moved onto Easibed which was okay, and am now using a non-brand wood chip which is half the price and comparable to Easibed.  
If it was easier to get hold of I'd rather pay more and have Laysoft!


----------

